# Spiral Staircases - Have One in Your Home



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

My nephew has a simple spiral staircase in his home, but not quite like these.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/ailbhemalone/beautiful-spiral-staircases


----------



## AprilT (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks see for the experience, I now have to regain my balance.  LOL. but for real.  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice Carolyn!   I know what you mean April! :magnify:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2014)

To be pedantic, I thought that shape was a helix, not a spiral .  I've got a curved staircase - not quite the same.


----------

